# HRB Damascus folder knife for Matt



## NCWoodArt

Here is the finished product for Matt- Exotic Wood Burls from a trade we initiated back before Thanksgiving. Due to work & health issues it did not get finished & shipped until today. It is high end Japan Damascus Steel folder with his provided Honduras Rosewood Burl (LOADED with EYES & Curl).


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful work. Is that a piece of ice you're using as a prop?


----------



## NCWoodArt

You always seem to hone in on the obscure things is photo's. I bet you were a wiz at those where's Waldo or Highlights find the hidden item pictures.

No it is a piece of dyed black stag antler. Looks like ice now that you point it out though.

Bill


----------



## Kevin

aerocustomsexotics said:


> ... I bet you were a wiz at those where's Waldo or Highlights find the hidden item pictures.
> ...



LMAO as a matter of fact that was one of my favorite things as a kid.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful Knife and workmanship.  Where did you get the kit?


----------



## wombat

That's a little beauty! Love the handle and etching.


----------



## TimR

Beautiful !


----------



## Twig Man

Very nice work!!


----------



## WMM

Holy Crapola. That knife sure is purdy, can't wait to hold it in hand. Great trade


----------



## scrimman

Yah know, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but I don't see this picture of this outstanding knife. Not at all. Am I just not believing hard enough?


----------



## NCWoodArt

Guess not.

Everyone does not share the same opinion on beauty regardless of subject matter.


----------



## Molokai

Nice knife. Do you have some info on material of the blade? Does it contains blue steel or is it classic damascus?


----------



## Kevin

scrimman said:


> Yah know, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but I don't see this picture of this outstanding knife. Not at all. Am I just not believing hard enough?



scrimman, I think it's a gorgeous piece of work but even if I didn't, I wouldn't insult someone like that. That is totally unwarranted and not the kind of atmosphere we have here. Dollars to doughnuts if someone told you a piece of work you spent hours making was "not all that" or however you want to word it, you wouldn't like it. Let's not have this kind of unnecessary negativity in the future, fair enough?


----------



## NCWoodArt

Molokai said:


> Nice knife. Do you have some info on material of the blade? Does it contains blue steel or is it classic damascus?



San Mai Damascus Folder #SC J2 These folders have gained great popularity as "thee" foundation for the nicest custom folders on the market. The frame is stainless, satin finish, and the blade is San Mai Damascus steel, no two patterns the same, each unique "snow flake" individuals. Overall open length is 7 1/8". Closed length 4 1/8". Cutting edge 3". Already hardened Rc 57-58. Blade thickness is 2mm. VG10, 70 layers. Comes with a thumb stud attached and all assembled. Handle is DIY.


----------



## Molokai

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice knife. Do you have some info on material of the blade? Does it contains blue steel or is it classic damascus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Mai Damascus Folder #SC J2 These folders have gained great popularity as "thee" foundation for the nicest custom folders on the market. The frame is stainless, satin finish, and the blade is San Mai Damascus steel, no two patterns the same, each unique "snow flake" individuals. Overall open length is 7 1/8". Closed length 4 1/8". Cutting edge 3". Already hardened Rc 57-58. Blade thickness is 2mm. VG10, 70 layers. Comes with a thumb stud attached and all assembled. Handle is DIY.
Click to expand...


You can never have too many information, haha. Thanks for info


----------



## scrimman

No...you're not getting the point. I'm not trying to be insulting at all; I really can't see ANY picture of any knife. None. As a knifemaker myself I really do want to see this knife. What form of magic will it take for me to see it too?



Kevin said:


> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah know, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but I don't see this picture of this outstanding knife. Not at all. Am I just not believing hard enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman, I think it's a gorgeous piece of work but even if I didn't, I wouldn't insult someone like that. That is totally unwarranted and not the kind of atmosphere we have here. Dollars to doughnuts if someone told you a piece of work you spent hours making was "not all that" or however you want to word it, you wouldn't like it. Let's not have this kind of unnecessary negativity in the future, fair enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Apparently we got picture issues. Hmmm. :dunno: I can see it, it rocks!


----------



## Mike1950

scrimman said:


> No...you're not getting the point. I'm not trying to be insulting at all; I really can't see ANY picture of any knife. None. As a knifemaker myself I really do want to see this knife. What form of magic will it take for me to see it too?
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah know, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but I don't see this picture of this outstanding knife. Not at all. Am I just not believing hard enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman, I think it's a gorgeous piece of work but even if I didn't, I wouldn't insult someone like that. That is totally unwarranted and not the kind of atmosphere we have here. Dollars to doughnuts if someone told you a piece of work you spent hours making was "not all that" or however you want to word it, you wouldn't like it. Let's not have this kind of unnecessary negativity in the future, fair enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----- still no knife??? There are 3 pictures.?????


----------



## scrimman

I've got nada. Not even one of those 'there really should be a picture here' boxes with the x in the middle of it. I'm running Chrome for a browser. I can see pretty much everyone else's photos...I just can't see nuthin' on this one post.


----------



## Kevin

scrimman said:


> No...you're not getting the point. I'm not trying to be insulting at all; I really can't see ANY picture of any knife. None. As a knifemaker myself I really do want to see this knife. What form of magic will it take for me to see it too?
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah know, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but I don't see this picture of this outstanding knife. Not at all. Am I just not believing hard enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman, I think it's a gorgeous piece of work but even if I didn't, I wouldn't insult someone like that. That is totally unwarranted and not the kind of atmosphere we have here. Dollars to doughnuts if someone told you a piece of work you spent hours making was "not all that" or however you want to word it, you wouldn't like it. Let's not have this kind of unnecessary negativity in the future, fair enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Well that's a relief. I thought it was out of character for you! Sorry about that. Can you see it in this post? 


[attachment=14950]


----------



## scrimman

THAT I can see! NOW I can see the reason for the crowing! Fantastic work, dude! How do you bring out the pattern in the damascus? I built a fixed blade with it a couple years ago, but unless you look real close at the blade you can't really tell. I'd like to change that.
Apparently you, Kevin, have the magic it takes to see the other pictures I cannot. Not only that, but you have the ability to change it so that mere mortals like me can see it as well. Strong medicine, my friend! Thank you! 
Yeah, I've re-read my post about a dozen times and I still can't figure out how some of y'all saw it as an insult. For one, being that I know how much effort goes into each and every one of all the works of art that show up here (as do we all) there is no way in Hades I'm going to be insulting. Secondly (and more importantly), has anyone ever seen ANYTHING posted here that was even close to merely marginal? No? Me neither.


----------



## DKMD

That knife is a beauty! I've never seen that particular style of folder, but I like it!

This thread is also a great example of how a typed response can be interpreted in a way other than it was intended... A great reminder to all of us not to read too much into another's post.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> That knife is a beauty! I've never seen that particular style of folder, but I like it!
> 
> This thread is also a great example of how a typed response can be interpreted in a way other than it was intended... A great reminder to all of us not to read too much into another's post.



David very well said. It is to be noted that I as a mod can get a tainted viewpoint- trying to make sure things are A-OK. All of you do such a good job of keeping that viewpoint on the straight and narrow. THANKS

On another note-I have looked at buying this folder for myself but have talked myself out of it cause it is a little spendy. This thread is going to cost me a few bucks. Nice knife.........


----------



## NCWoodArt

Maybe your browser is blocking the pic's because they are linked to my Facebook page & not uploaded directly to WB.

For the record I did not take it as an insult, if anything it would have been a sharing of an opinion. 

Bill


----------



## Kevin

I must admit that the post had been reported to me by a member but I can't blame anyone but me. 

I'm glad no one took their ball and went home.


----------



## bearmanric

Real nice Folder nicely done. Rick


----------



## scrimman

Thank God you didn't read it as insulting or derogatory, Bill. And no harm, no foul Kevin. Maybe its the Facebook bit that it doesn't like....I'll have to look into that. 
And I'd still like to know how you brought out the 'grain' in the damascus. Please?


----------



## NCWoodArt

scrimman said:


> Thank God you didn't read it as insulting or derogatory, Bill. And no harm, no foul Kevin. Maybe its the Facebook bit that it doesn't like....I'll have to look into that.
> And I'd still like to know how you brought out the 'grain' in the damascus. Please?




Here is th info on the knife, I did not make the blade it was purchased as a folder kit.

San Mai Damascus Folder #SC J2 
The frame is stainless, satin finish, and the blade is San Mai Damascus steel, no two patterns the same, each unique "snow flake" individuals. Already hardened Rc 57-58. Blade thickness is 2mm. VG10, 70 layers.


----------



## woodtickgreg

aerocustomsexotics said:


> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God you didn't read it as insulting or derogatory, Bill. And no harm, no foul Kevin. Maybe its the Facebook bit that it doesn't like....I'll have to look into that.
> And I'd still like to know how you brought out the 'grain' in the damascus. Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is th info on the knife, I did not make the blade it was purchased as a folder kit.
> 
> San Mai Damascus Folder #SC J2
> The frame is stainless, satin finish, and the blade is San Mai Damascus steel, no two patterns the same, each unique "snow flake" individuals. Already hardened Rc 57-58. Blade thickness is 2mm. VG10, 70 layers.
Click to expand...

And the secret is out.


----------



## scrimman

Thanks!


----------



## cabomhn

I'm not really sure how in the world I missed this thread for so long but that is one great looking knife! The wood is really spectacular. 

I'm glad the confusion over the post was resolved. That is the only thing I don't like about the internet is that sometimes a really simple statement can be taken the wrong way, which is unfortunate but it happens


----------

